
D3 and React Video - talkingtab
I&#x27;ve been trying to find a good way to combine D3 and React for a long time. Thanks to improvements in D3 and React (hooks) it finally seems possible. I found this series of videos to be outstanding, especially #11 about force layouts.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;playlist?list=PLDZ4p-ENjbiPo4WH7KdHjh_EMI7Ic8b2B<p>Are there other good resources for D3&#x2F;React?<p>Disclaimer: I&#x27;ve only watched videos #1, #2, #3 and  #11
======
reubn
I've found VX to be great

[https://vx-demo.now.sh/](https://vx-demo.now.sh/)

